# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Desde este mes implementarán el Plan Nacional de Acuicultura

## Bruno Cillóniz

*El programa del Ministerio de la Producción busca promover el desarrollo de dicha indsutria en el país.* 
El Ministerio de la Producción estima iniciar este mes la implementación del Plan Nacional de Acuicultura en todo el país, con el objetivo de impulsar el desarrollo de esta aún incipiente industria, señaló la viceministra de Pesquería, Elsa Galarza.  
Indicó que desde un principio la idea fue trabajar un Plan Nacional de la Acuicultura con el apoyo de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y Alimentación (FAO). 
Por ello, lo primero que se hizo fue un diagnóstico sobre el sector y sus potencialidades y, en una segunda parte, se culminó con el plan propiamente dicho, declaró a la agencia Andina. 
Anotó que el mencionado diagnóstico fue integral y reveló que a pesar de la gran producción de langostinos y conchas de abanico que se tiene en el país, todavía hay muchas especies marinas y continentales que pueden desarrollarse.  
La implementación será a nivel nacional, así tenemos que por ejemplo en la región amazónica hay una serie de empresas que ya están haciendo acuicultura en el Paco Gamitada y el paiche, dos especies que tienen muchas posibilidades de desarrollarse a gran escala, comentó. 
Detalló que en el caso del paiche, el ministerio termina la última fase de investigación para tener todo el componente de alimentación, que luego permita mostrar una oferta sostenida del producto. 
Galarza sostuvo que otro de los avances en este sector es el catastro acuícola que se ha venido trabajando intensamente con la finalidad de iniciar luego el proceso de ordenamiento.  
Se debe tener en claro cuáles son las áreas propicias para el desarrollo de las especies, entre otros puntos, mencionó. 
En ese sentido, dijo que también se ha previsto la creación de una ventanilla única administrativa para el tema acuícola, la cual está en proceso de implementación, lo que ayudará a simplificar mucho los trámites administrativos que quieran hacer los inversionistas.  *Fuente: Gestión (12/10/09)*Temas similares: Artículo: PCM constituye comisión para elaborar Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Apícola Ministerio de la Producción aprueba Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Acuícola 2010 - 2015 Ministerio de la Producción lanzará en 15 días Plan Nacional de Acuicultura para impulsar industria Minam crea comisión que elaborará Plan Nacional de Acción Ambiental PCM y Minag presentan Plan Nacional Agropecuario Concertado 2009

----------

